# Browning BDA-380 Auto Detail Cleaning Instructions



## CobraFast1

Does anyone have written or video based instructions on detail cleaning the BDA-380 Auto Pistol?

I have the original manual for removing the slide and cleaning, but I'm looking for instructions for disassembling/assembling the slide and the frame for a complete detailed cleaning.

Please post suggestions here.

Thanks


----------



## CobraFast1

Okay Guys, I did find one URL that has some infortmation and photos.

http://books.google.com/books?id=-b...X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result#PPA136,M1

Try this one. It took me hours to find this one. It's the only one I found so far.


----------

